# couple of new sigs



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

.........


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You lazy bastard haha where u been lol .. Nah they look good man especially the Black/White Aldo..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

you have an affection to Lyoto signatures^^ don't you :wink02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> You lazy bastard haha where u been lol .. Nah they look good man especially the Black/White Aldo..


ive been moving so i havent had net for a couple of weeks. you got any new sigs ?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

N1™;1155737 said:


> ive been moving so i havent had net for a couple of weeks. you got any new sigs ?


ahh good to have you back bud, Nah i rebooted my comp and dont have PS on it.. i will get it soon tho..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That Kos sick is awesome definatly the best one IMO.


----------

